# What is wrong with my Hoda GX 200?



## tpcollins (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a John Deere power washer with a Honda GX 200 that worked great the first couple of years, but for the last couple of seasons it dies as soon as it warms up. I've replaced the coil thinking there was a short that broke contact when it got warm, it still does the same as before. I've had the carburator apart a dozen times and there's no difference.

Today I started it up for the first time this year and once it got warm it just died. I was looking at the wiring by the on/off switch and there's some type elcetrical thing in a silver housing plus there's something that screws into the crankcase. I looked up the online manual and I think this could be some type of oil safety switch.

My crankcase is full of oil but I was wondering if these "switches" ever go bad and this could be my problem? I was wondering if there's a way to check it for sure? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked for spark when it dies? 

You need to make sure that you are loosing spark and that it's not some other issue.


----------



## tpcollins (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll check for that tomorrow. Today I emptied and removed the gas tank, and replaced the fuel line which had a small hole in it. I took the carb apart for the umpteenth time, cleaned out the jet, removed and checked the float, and reassembled everything.

Last year I took my Dremyl and cut off the limiter step on the air mixture screw so I could adjust it a bit more. And last year when it started to die, I was able to keep it running by adjusting that screw. Today after putting everythibg back together, I statred it up and it ran fine. After about 5 minutes it started sputtering and I was able to get it running ok by adjusting the mixture screw and by giving it a little bit of choke. It ran for a couple minutes more, started to sputter, backfired a couple of times, and then died. 

I thought about buying a new carburator but not sure if I'd be wasting my money. But the back firing has me concerned whether it's timing or fuel? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

The gas cap.....Is it not venting?Crack the gas cap lose after you crank it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the tank is not venting as already mentioned. Try loosening the cap and check for spark next time.


----------

